# ودع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامك



## اخوكم (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*عند الفشـل
عند الرحيـل
عند الشعور بالالـم
عند نهايـة كل شـيء
عندما لاتسير الحياة كمما نشــاء
عندما تعاندنا الدنيـا
عندما لايحالفنا الحظ
عندما يتخلى عنا من نحـب
دائمـاً نفقـد الأمـل
نستسلـم للأحـزان
ننسـى الاحـلام
نصاحـب الاوهـام
لمـاذا ؟؟؟؟؟

أليس بعد كـل دمعـة بسمة
وبعد الفراق لقاء
هكذا هي الدنيـا
علينا أن نحياهـا
حـزن وفـرح
نجـاح وفشـل
دمعـة وبسمـة

عليك أن تذوق طعم الدمع لتشعر بعذوبة الابتسـامة
عليـك أن تتعـب لتقدر قيمة الراحـة
عليك أن تفشـل كي تتعلم كيف تصل للنجـاح


عند وقوعـك فلتقف وتكمل مشــوارك
وأن كان مليئاً بالاشـواك
فلتدس عليهـا وازرع مكانها الازهـار
وتكـون ثمارها الحـب والنجـاح

أن مشاكـل الحياة كثيرة ولن يحلها
البكـاء والاستسـلام
أن رحل عنك غالٍ فلتتذكـره
ولتحيـا من أجلـه
أن تركك حبيـب فلتنساه
وأعلمه بأنه الخاســر
أن جرحك قريب فلتضمد جراحك
ولا تنتظر شيء من أحـد
أن فشــلت مرة أثبت لهم أنــــك
نــاجح
أن أبكتك الدنيا يوماً ونزلت دموعك
بغــزارة
لاتظن هذا ضعــف
فلتعلم أن دموعك دليـل على أنك
أنسان ذو مشــاعر

لاتخجلك دموعك يومـاً
ولكن لاتعطيها لمن لايستحقهـا
أن سكنتك الالام والاوجـاع
فالتصرخ بأعلى صوتك أني قادر
قادر على أن أكمل مشواري فيكي
يا حيــاة
أن ذرفت دمعة فأبتسـم
فعظمة الانسان تكمن في بسمتــه
في عز الدمــوع
أبتسم وأعلم الملأ أنك أقوى من كل
مصاعـب الحيـاة
أن الحياة ليست سوى طريق ومتاهة
مليئة بالمغريـات والمواجهـات
وليس عليك ألا أن تسلك الطريــق
الصحيــح كي تصل للمكـان
الذي سيمنحك السعـادة والراحـة

لاتفقد ألامل أبـداً
وتأكد أن بعد الظلام نـور
فأذا كان اليوم اسـودا
فتوقع أن يكون الغد ابيـض
فلتبقى متفائــل
لاتسمح لأحد باضعافـك
أن شعرت بحاجة للبكــاء
أبكـي
لو أردت الصـراخ
أصــرخ
أن أردت الذكريـات
تـذكر

لاتأبه لمن يقـول
أن البكاء ضعــف
وأن الصراخ عيـب
وأن الذكريات وهــم
لا تـأبه لهـم

أرمي كل شي ورائك وسر للأمام رافعاً رأسك بكل أعتزاز بأنسانيتك
أرهم من أنت
لو رأيـت الجميع ضدك
والالوان غيـر لونـك
والكل ماشـي عكسـك
لا تتـردد
أمشي وراء قلبـك
وتمسك بمابدئك ولاتأبه لهــم
حتى وأن أصبحت وحيداً لاتتردد
فالوحدة أفضل من أن تعيش عكس نفسك لارضاء غيرك
أن الحياة كتاب مليء بالصور والفصول والالوان والحكايات
فلتعشها جميعهـا
ولتختر الافضل لك


ومهما حدث فلتبكي ولكـن أبتسم
ودع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامك *​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أكتوبر 2008)

_



أليس بعد كـل دمعـة بسمة
وبعد الفراق لقاء
هكذا هي الدنيـا
علينا أن نحياهـا​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
موضوع جميل 
تسلم ايدك




_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*بجد موضوع راااااااااااااائع فعلا وكلمات جميلة ​*


----------



## اخوكم (28 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> امين
> موضوع جميل
> تسلم ايدك
> ...



مرسي ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اخوكم (28 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *بجد موضوع راااااااااااااائع فعلا وكلمات جميلة ​*



مرسي ربنا يباركك​


----------



## yousteka (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك؟*

دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك



عند الفشـــــــــــل
عند الرحيـــــــــل
عند الشعور بالالـــــــــــــــم
عند نهايـــــــة كل شــــــــيء
عندما لاتسيــــــــــــر الحياة كمما نشــــــــــــاء
عندما تعاندنا الدنيــــــــــــــــا
عندما لايحالفنا الحـــــــــــــظ
عندما يتخلى عنـــــــــأ من نحــــــــــــــب
دائمـــــــــاً نفقــــــــــــد الأمـــــــــــــل
نستسلـــــــــم للأحــــــزان
ننســــــــــى الاحـــــــــلام
نصاحــــــــب الاوهــــــــام
لمــــــــــــــــاذا ؟؟؟؟؟

أليـــــــــس بعد كــــــل دمعــــــــــــة بسمـــــــــــة
وبعد الفــــــراق لقـــــــــــــاء
هكذا هي الدنيــــــــــــــا
علينا أن نحيــــــــــاهــــــا
حــــــزن وفــــــرح
نجـــــــــاح وفشـــــــــــل
دمعـــــــــة وبسمــــــــــة

عليــــــــــــــك أن تذوق طعم الدمـــــــــع لتشعر بعذوبة الابتســـــــــــــــامة
عليـــــــــــك أن تتعـــــــــــب لتقدر قيمة الراحـــــــــــــة
عليـــــــــــــك أن تفشــــــــــــــــل كي تتعلم كيف تصل للنجــــــــــــــاح


عند وقوعــــــــــك فلتقف وتكمل مشـــــــوارك
وأن كان مليئاً بالاشــــــــــــــــواك
فلتدس عليهـــــــا وازرع مكانها الازهـــــــــــار
وتكــــــــون ثمارها الحــــــــــب والنجــــــــــاح

أن مشاكـــــــــــل الحياة كثيــــــــــرة ولن يحلها
البكـــــــــاء والاستســــــــــــــلام
أن رحل عنك غالٍ فلتتذكـــــــــــــره
ولتحيــــــــــــــــــــا من أجلــــــــــــه
أن تركك حبيـــــــــــب فلتنســــــــاه
وأعلمه بأنه الخاســـــــــــــــــــــــر
أن جرحك قريب فلتضمد جراحــك
ولا تنتظر شيء من أحــــــــــــــــد
أن فشـــــــلت مرة أثبت لهم أنــــك
نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاجح
أن أبكتك الدنيا يوماً ونزلت دموعك
بغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزارة
لاتظن هذا ضعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف
فلتعلم أن دموعك دليـــــــل على أنك
أنسان ذو مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعر

لاتخجلك دموعك يومـــــــــــــــاً
ولكن لاتعطيها لمن لايستحقهـــا
أن سكنتك الالام والاوجـــــــــاع
فالتصرخ بأعلى صوتك أني قادر
قادر على أن أكمل مشواري فيكي
يا حيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاة
أن ذرفت دمعة فأبتســـــــــــــــــم
فعظمة الانسان تكمن في بسمتــه
في عز الدمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع
أبتسم وأعلم الملأ أنك أقوى من كل
مصاعــــــــــب الحيـــــــــــــــــاة
أن الحياة ليست سوى طريق ومتاهة
مليئة بالمغريـــــــــات والمواجهــــات
وليس عليك ألا أن تسلك الطريـــــــق
الصحيــــــــــح كي تصل للمكـــــــــان
الذي سيمنحك السعـــــــادة والراحـــة

لاتفقد ألامل أبـــــــــــــــــداً
وتأكد أن بعد الظلام نـــور
فأذا كان اليوم اســــــــودا
فتوقع أن يكون الغد ابيـــض
فلتبقى متفائـــــــــــــــــــــــل
لاتسمح لأحد باضعافـــــــــك
أن شعرت بحاجة للبكـــــاء
أبكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
لو أردت الصـــــــــــــراخ
أصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرخ
أن أردت الذكريــــــــــــات
تـذكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

لاتأبه لمن يقــــــــــــــــــــول
أن البكاء ضعـــــــــــــــــــف
وأن الصراخ عيـــــــــــــــــب
وأن الذكريات وهـــــــــــــــــم
لا تــــــــــــــــــأبه لهــــــم

أرمي كل شي ورائك وسر للأمام رافعاً رأسك بكل أعتزاز بأنسانيتك
أرهم من أنـــــــــــــــــت
لو رأيـــــــت الجميع ضدك
والالوان غيـــــــــر لونــــك
والكل ماشــــــي عكســــك
لا تتــــــــــــــــــــــــــردد
أمشي وراء قلبــــــــــــــــك
وتمسك بمابدئك ولاتأبه لهــم
حتى وأن أصبحت وحيداً لاتتردد
فالوحدة أفضـــــــل من أن تعيش عكس نفسك لارضاء غيرك
أن الحياة كتاب مليء بالصــــور والفصول والالوان والحكايات
فلتعشها جميعهـــــــــــــــــا
ولتختر الافضل لـــــــك


ومهما حدث فلتبكي ولكـــــــــــــــــــن أبتسم
ودع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتــــــــك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك؟*



yousteka قال:


> ومهما حدث فلتبكي ولكـــــــــــــــــــن أبتسم
> ودع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتــــــــك​





*
كلام جميل قوي 

تسلم ايديكي يا يوستيكا

وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك؟*



> عليــــــــــــــك أن تذوق طعم الدمـــــــــع لتشعر بعذوبة الابتســـــــــــــــامة
> عليـــــــــــك أن تتعـــــــــــب لتقدر قيمة الراحـــــــــــــة
> عليـــــــــــــك أن تفشــــــــــــــــل كي تتعلم كيف تصل للنجــــــــــــــاح


 
كلام جميل اوى اوى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك؟*

موضوع جميل يا يوستيكا 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## yousteka (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *
> كلام جميل قوي
> 
> تسلم ايديكي يا يوستيكا
> ...



مرسي ليك كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا مايكل

نورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت بجد

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك؟*



candy shop قال:


> كلام جميل اوى اوى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​





مرسي ليكي يا مامتي كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررر


نورررررتي بجد

ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك
​


----------



## yousteka (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا يوستيكا
> مرسىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​




مرسي ليكي كتير يا كوكو مان

نورررررررررت بجد

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك؟*

أرمي كل شي ورائك وسر للأمام رافعاً رأسك بكل أعتزاز بأنسانيتك
أرهم من أنـــــــــــــــــت
لو رأيـــــــت الجميع ضدك
والالوان غيـــــــــر لونــــك
والكل ماشــــــي عكســــك
لا تتــــــــــــــــــــــــــردد
أمشي وراء قلبــــــــــــــــك
وتمسك بمابدئك ولاتأبه لهــم
حتى وأن أصبحت وحيداً لاتتردد
فالوحدة أفضـــــــل من أن تعيش عكس نفسك لارضاء غيرك
أن الحياة كتاب مليء بالصــــور والفصول والالوان والحكايات
فلتعشها جميعهـــــــــــــــــا
ولتختر الافضل لـــــــك


ومهما حدث فلتبكي ولكـــــــــــــــــــن أبتسم
ودع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتــــــــك

ميرسييييييييييي كتييييييييييييييييير 
موضوع رووووووووووووووعه بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يا يوستيكا


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2009)

*° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•*

• 
*° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•*​ 
_*ابتسم*_​ 
_*لكل من يقذف ويطعني*_​ 
_*عند الفشـــــــــــل*_​ 

_*عند الرحيـــــــــل*_​ 

_*عند الشعور بالألم*_​ 

_*عند نهايـــــــة كل شــــــــيء*_​ 

_*عندما لا تسيــــــــــــر الحياة كمما نشــــــــــــاء*_​ 

_*عندما تعاندنا الدنيــــــــــــــــا*_​ 

_*عندما لا يحالفنا الحــــــظ*_​ 
_*عندما يتخلى عنـــــــــا من نحــــــــب*_​ 
_*دائمـــــــــاً نفقــــــــــــد الأمــــل*_​ 
_*نستسلــم للأحــــــزان*_​ 
_*ننســــــــــى الأحلام*_​ 
_*نصاحــــــــب الأوهام*_​ 

_*لمـاذا ؟؟؟؟؟*_​ 
_*أليـــــــــس بعد كــــــل دمعــــــــــــة بسمـــــــــــة*_​ 
_*وبعد الفــــــراق لقـــــــــــــاء*_​ 
_*هكذا هي الدنيــــــــــــــا*_​ 

_*علينا أن نحيــــــاهــــــا*_​ 

_*حــــــزن وفــــــرح*_​ 

_*نجـــــــــاح وفشـــــــــــل*_​ 

_*دمعـــــــــة وبسمــــــــــة*_​ 
_*عليـــك أن تذوق طعم الدمـــــــــع لتشعر بعذوبة الابتســـــــــــــــامة*_​ 
_*عليــــك أن تتعـــــــــــب لتقدر قيمة الراحـــة*_​ 
_*عليـــــــك أن تفشــــــــــــــــل كي تتعلم كيف تصل للنجـــــاح*_​ 
_*عند وقوعــــــــــك فلتقف وتكمل مشـــــــوارك*_​ 
_*وأن كان مليئاً بالأشـــــــواك*_​ 

_*فلتدس عليهـــــــا وازرع مكانها الإزهار*_​ 
_*وتكــــــــون ثمارها الحــــــــــب والنجــــــــــاح*_​ 
_*أن مشاكـــــــــــل الحياة كثيــــــــــرة ولن يحلها*_​ 
_*البكـــــــــاء والاستســــــــــــــلام*_​ 
_*أن رحل عنك غالٍ فلتتذكـــــــــــــره*_​ 
_*و لتحيا من أجلــــــــــــه*_​ 
_*أن تركك حبيـــــــــــب فلتنســــــــاه*_​ 
_*وأعلمه بأنه الخاســـــــــــــــــــــــر*_​ 
_*أن جرحك قريب فلتضمد جراحــك*_​ 
_*ولا تنتظر شيء من أحــــــــــــــــد*_
_*أن فشـــــــلت مرة أثبت لهم أنــــك*_​ 
_*نــــــــــــــاجح*_​ 
_*أن أبكتك الدنيا يوماً ونزلت دموعك*_​ 
_*بغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزارة*_​ 
_*لا تظن هذا ضعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف*_​ 

_*فلتعلم أن دموعك دليـــــــل على أنك*_​ 

_*إنسان ذو مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعر*_​ 
_*لا تخجلك دموعك يومـــــــــــــــاً*_​ 
_*ولكن لا تعطيها لمن لا يستحقهـــا*_​ 

_*أن سكنتك الآلام والأوجاع*_​ 

_*فالتصرخ بأعلى صوتك أني قادر*_​ 

_*قادر على أن أكمل مشواري فيكي*_​ 

_*يا حيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاة*_​ 
_*أن ذرفت دمعة فأبتســـــــــــــــــم*_​ 
_*فعظمة الإنسان تكمن في بسمتــه*_​ 
_*في عز الدمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع*_​ 
_*أبتسم وأعلم الملأ أنك أقوى من كل*_​ 
_*مصاعــــــــــب الحيـــــــــــــــــاة*_
_*أن الحياة ليست سوى طريق ومتاهة*_​ 
_*مليئة بالمغريـــــــــات والمواجهــــات*_
_*وليس عليك ألا أن تسلك الطريـــــــق*_​ 
_*الصحيــــــــــح كي تصل للمكـــــــــان*_
_*الذي سيمنحك السعـــــــادة والراحـــة*_​ 
_*لا تفقد ألأمل أبـــــــــــــــــداً*_​ 
_*وتأكد أن بعد الظلام نـــور*_​ 
_*فإذا كان اليوم اســــــــودا*_​ 
_*فتوقع أن يكون الغد ابيـــض*_​ 
_*فلتبقى متفائـــــــــــــــــــــــل*_​ 
_*لا تسمح لأحد بإضعافـــــــك*_​ 
_*أن شعرت بحاجة للبكـــــاء*_​ 
_*أبكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*_​ 

_*لو أردت الصـــــــــــــراخ *_​ 

_*أصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرخ*_​ 

_*أن أردت الذكريــــــــــــات*_​ 
_*تـذكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر*_​ 
_*لا تأبه لمن يقــــــــــــــــــــول*_​ 
_*أن البكاء ضعـــــــــــــــــــف*_​ 

_*وأن الصراخ عيـــــــــــــــــب*_​ 

_*وأن الذكريات وهـــــــــــــــــم*_​ 

_*لا تــــــــــــــــــأبه لهــــــم*_​ 

_*أرمي كل شي ورائك وسر للأمام رافعاً رأسك بكل اعتزاز بإنسانيتك*_​ 

_*أرهم من أنـــــــــــــــــت*_​ 
_*لو رأيـــــــت الجميع ضدك*_​ 

_*والألوان غيـــــــــر لونــــك*_​ 
_*والكل ماشــــــي عكســــك*_​ 
_*لا تتــــــــــــــــــــــــــردد*_​ 
_*أمشي وراء قلبــــــــــــــــك*_

_*وتمسك بمبادئك ولا تأبه لهــم*_​ 
_*حتى وأن أصبحت وحيداً لا تتردد*_​ 
_*فالوحدة أفضـــــــل من أن تعيش عكس نفسك لإرضاء غيرك*_​ 

_*أن الحياة كتاب مليء بالصــــور والفصول والألوان والحكايات*_​ 

_*فلتعشها جميعهـــــــــــــــــا*_​ 
_*ولتختر الأفضل لـــــــك*_​ 

_*ومهما حدث فلاتبكي ولكـــــــــــــــــــن أبتسم*_​ 
*° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•*​ 

*مما اعجبنى*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•*



موضوع رائع جداااا يا مينا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•*

*موضوع جمييل كتيير
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•*


----------



## candy shop (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•*



> _*أليـــــــــس بعد كــــــل دمعــــــــــــة بسمـــــــــــة*_
> 
> 
> _*وبعد الفــــــراق لقـــــــــــــاء*_
> ...




موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااااا يا مينا 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## girgis2 (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•*

*شكرااا أخي مينا عالكلمات الجميلة دي*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•*

موضوع جميل  يا مينا

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## just member (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•*

جميل موضوعك يا مينا
ميرسى 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•*

*ميرسى ليكم يا اخوتى على المرور

ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## وليم تل (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•*

شكرا مينا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•*

*ميرسى يا وليم على المرور والمشاركه الجميله

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## osaa39 (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•*

*

ابتسم


لكل من يقذف ويطعني


عند الفشـــــــــــل



عند الرحيـــــــــل



عند الشعور بالألم



عند نهايـــــــة كل شــــــــيء



عندما لا تسيــــــــــــر الحياة كمما نشــــــــــــاء

انا شايف ان الجمل دى صعبة التنفيذ لان طبيعة البشر الاحساس فعندما يحدث هذة الامور لابد ان الانسان يحس بالام ولكن فى اخر الموضوع قلت ابكى متتكسفش وهذا اعجبنى
موضوع رائع شديد الاحساس ربنا يباركك يا اخ مينا*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•*

*ميرسى يا اوسا على المرور والمشاركه الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mansour (5 يوليو 2009)

*دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك*

*دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت إبتسامتك ....

عند الفشل


عند الرحيل


عند الشعور بالالم


عند نهاية كل شيء


عندما لاتسير الحياة كما نشاء


عندما تعاندنا الدنيا


عندما لايحالفنا الحظ


عندما يتخلى عنا من نحب


دائماً نفقد الأمل


نستسلم للأحزان


ننسى الاحلام


نصاحب الاوهام

لمـــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا ؟


أليس بعد كل دمعة بسمة


وبعد الفراق لقاء


هكذا هي الدنيا


علينا أن نحياها


حزن وفرح


نجاح وفشل


دمعة وبسمة


عليك أن تذوق طعم الدمع لتشعر بعذوبة الابتسامة


عليك أن تتعب لتقدر قيمة الراحة


عليك أن تفشل كي تتعلم كيف تصل للنجاح


عند وقوعك فلتقف وتكمل مشوارك


وأن كان مليئاً بالاشواك


فلتدس عليها وازرع مكانها الازهار


وتكون ثمارها الحب والنجاح


أن مشاكل الحياة كثيرة ولن يحلها
البكاء والاستسلام


أن رحل عنك غالٍ فلتتذكره


ولتحيا من أجله


أن تركك حبيب فلتنساه


وأعلمه بأنه الخاسر


أن جرحك قريب فلتضمد جراحك


ولا تنتظر شيء من أحد


أن فشلت مرة أثبت لهم أنك
ناجح


أن أبكتك الدنيا يوماً ونزلت دموعك
بغزارة
لاتظن هذا ضعف
فلتعلم أن دموعك دليل على أنك
أنسان ذو مشاعر


لاتخجلك دموعك يوماً
ولكن لاتعطيها لمن لايستحقها
أن سكنتك الالام والاوجاع
فالتصرخ بأعلى صوتك أني قادر
قادر على أن أكمل مشواري فيكي
يا حياة


أن ذرفت دمعة فأبتسم
فعظمة الانسان تكمن في بسمته
في عز الدموع
أبتسم وأعلم الملأ أنك أقوى من كل
مصاعب الحياة


أن الحياة ليست سوى طريق ومتاهة
مليئة بالمغريات والمواجهات
وليس عليك ألا أن تسلك الطريق
الصحيح كي تصل للمكان
الذي سيمنحك السعادة والراحة


لاتفقد ألامل أبداً
وتأكد أن بعد الظلام نور


فأذا كان اليوم أسوداً
فتوقع أن يكون الغد أبيض
فلتبقى متفائل
لاتسمح لأحد باضعافك


أن شعرت بحاجة للبكاء
أبكي
لو أردت الصراخ
أصرخ
أن أردت الذكريات
تذكر


لاتأبه لمن يقول
أن البكاء ضعف
وأن الصراخ عيب
وأن الذكريات وهم
لا تأبه لهم


أرمي كل شي ورائك وسر للأمام رافعاً رأسك بكل أعتزاز بأنسانيتك
أرهم من أنت
لو رأيت الجميع ضدك
والالوان غير لونك
والكل ماشي عكسك
لا تتردد
أمشي وراء قلبك
وتمسك بمابدئك ولاتأبه لهم
حتى وأن أصبحت وحيداً لاتتردد
فالوحدة أفضل من أن تعيش عكس نفسك لارضاء غيرك
أن الحياة كتاب مليء بالصور والفصول والالوان والحكايات
فلتعشها جميعها
ولتختر الافضل لك


ومهما حدث فلتبكي ولكن أبتسم
ودع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامت​*


----------



## white rose (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك*



mansour قال:


> *دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت إبتسامتك ....
> 
> عند الفشل
> 
> ...




*اخ منصور

كتبت  كلمات راااااااااائعة و عظيمة

لم استطع اقتباس جملة و ترك اخرى ففضلت اقتباسها كلها

شكرا لموضوعك الرائع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك*

موضوع جميل جدا يا منصور 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك*


----------



## وليم تل (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك*

شكرا منصور
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك*



جميل جداااا يا منصور

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك*

حقيقي مش عارفة اقتبس ايه و اسيب ايه 
لان الموضوع م بدايته لنهايته رائع بكل ما فيه
من كلام و معاني و صور 
فهو موضوع متكامل و شامل و مش محتاج سوى ان اشكرك عليه 
و ان اقول لك دمت متميز في مواضيعك 
ربنا يباركك و يعوضك امين يا الهي
اذكرني في صلاتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## happy angel (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك*



> لاتخجلك دموعك يوماً
> ولكن لاتعطيها لمن لايستحقها
> أن سكنتك الالام والاوجاع
> فالتصرخ بأعلى صوتك أني قادر
> ...



*كلمات كتيير جمييلة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sosana (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك*


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (31 أغسطس 2009)

*دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_yqqceaP4w...EAoAmsdg/s400/smile-famous-quotes-sayings.jpg
ابتسم


لكل من يقذف ويطعني


عند الفشـــــــــــل



عند الرحيـــــــــل



عند الشعور بالألم



عند نهايـــــــة كل شــــــــيء



عندما لا تسيــــــــــــر الحياة كمما نشــــــــــــاء



عندما تعاندنا الدنيــــــــــــــــا



عندما لا يحالفنا الحــــــظ


عندما يتخلى عنـــــــــا من نحــــــــب


دائمـــــــــاً نفقــــــــــــد الأمــــل


نستسلــم للأحــــــزان


ننســــــــــى الأحلام


نصاحــــــــب الأوهام



لمـاذا ؟؟؟؟؟


أليـــــــــس بعد كــــــل دمعــــــــــــة بسمـــــــــــة


وبعد الفــــــراق لقـــــــــــــاء



هكذا هي الدنيــــــــــــــا



علينا أن نحيــــــاهــــــا



حــــــزن وفــــــرح



نجـــــــــاح وفشـــــــــــل



دمعـــــــــة وبسمــــــــــة


عليـــك أن تذوق طعم الدمـــــــــع لتشعر بعذوبة الابتســـــــــــــــامة


عليــــك أن تتعـــــــــــب لتقدر قيمة الراحـــة


عليـــــــك أن تفشــــــــــــــــل كي تتعلم كيف تصل للنجـــــاح


عند وقوعــــــــــك فلتقف وتكمل مشـــــــوارك


وأن كان مليئاً بالأشـــــــواك



فلتدس عليهـــــــا وازرع مكانها الإزهار


وتكــــــــون ثمارها الحــــــــــب والنجــــــــــاح


أن مشاكـــــــــــل الحياة كثيــــــــــرة ولن يحلها


البكـــــــــاء والاستســــــــــــــلام


أن رحل عنك غالٍ فلتتذكـــــــــــــره


و لتحيا من أجلــــــــــــه


أن تركك حبيـــــــــــب فلتنســــــــاه


وأعلمه بأنه الخاســـــــــــــــــــــــر


أن جرحك قريب فلتضمد جراحــك


ولا تنتظر شيء من أحــــــــــــــــد
أن فشـــــــلت مرة أثبت لهم أنــــك


نــــــــــــــاجح


أن أبكتك الدنيا يوماً ونزلت دموعك


بغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزارة


لا تظن هذا ضعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف



فلتعلم أن دموعك دليـــــــل على أنك



إنسان ذو مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعر


لا تخجلك دموعك يومـــــــــــــــاً


ولكن لا تعطيها لمن لا يستحقهـــا



أن سكنتك الآلام والأوجاع



فالتصرخ بأعلى صوتك أني قادر



قادر على أن أكمل مشواري فيكي



يا حيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاة


أن ذرفت دمعة فأبتســـــــــــــــــم


فعظمة الإنسان تكمن في بسمتــه


في عز الدمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع


أبتسم وأعلم الملأ أنك أقوى من كل


مصاعــــــــــب الحيـــــــــــــــــاة
أن الحياة ليست سوى طريق ومتاهة


مليئة بالمغريـــــــــات والمواجهــــات
وليس عليك ألا أن تسلك الطريـــــــق


الصحيــــــــــح كي تصل للمكـــــــــان
الذي سيمنحك السعـــــــادة والراحـــة


لا تفقد ألأمل أبـــــــــــــــــداً


وتأكد أن بعد الظلام نـــور


فإذا كان اليوم اســــــــودا


فتوقع أن يكون الغد ابيـــض


فلتبقى متفائـــــــــــــــــــــــل


لا تسمح لأحد بإضعافـــــــك


أن شعرت بحاجة للبكـــــاء


أبكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



لو أردت الصـــــــــــــراخ



أصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرخ



أن أردت الذكريــــــــــــات


تـذكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


لا تأبه لمن يقــــــــــــــــــــول


أن البكاء ضعـــــــــــــــــــف



وأن الصراخ عيـــــــــــــــــب



وأن الذكريات وهـــــــــــــــــم



لا تــــــــــــــــــأبه لهــــــم



أرمي كل شي ورائك وسر للأمام رافعاً رأسك بكل اعتزاز بإنسانيتك



أرهم من أنـــــــــــــــــت


لو رأيـــــــت الجميع ضدك



والألوان غيـــــــــر لونــــك


والكل ماشــــــي عكســــك


لا تتــــــــــــــــــــــــــردد


أمشي وراء قلبــــــــــــــــك

وتمسك بمبادئك ولا تأبه لهــم


حتى وأن أصبحت وحيداً لا تتردد


فالوحدة أفضـــــــل من أن تعيش عكس نفسك لإرضاء غيرك



أن الحياة كتاب مليء بالصــــور والفصول والألوان والحكايات



فلتعشها جميعهـــــــــــــــــا


ولتختر الأفضل لـــــــك



ومهما حدث فلاتبكي ولكـــــــــــــــــــن أبتسم


° دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك °•

(( منقول))​


----------



## mickol (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

*بجد بجد تبيك هاااااااايييييل جدن جدن ميرسى  بجد موضوووع هايل وانا ختعلم ابتسم فى الحياه دى احسن حاجه شكرن جدن ياوااد​*


----------



## mickol (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

*سورى سورى يامارو انا ماشوفتش اسمك ميرس بجد​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*


الصحيــــــــــح كي تصل للمكـــــــــان
الذي سيمنحك السعـــــــادة والراحـــة


لا تفقد ألأمل أبـــــــــــــــــداً


وتأكد أن بعد الظلام نـــور


فإذا كان اليوم اســــــــودا


فتوقع أن يكون الغد ابيـــض

مارو
بدون ارجاء والامل لا حياة لنا

ولا سعادة انما حزن وبكاء متواصل

جميل موضوعك اختي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Alexander.t (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*


*ميرسى مارو على الموضوع الجميل وحقا دع الدنيا تبكى من جبروت ابتسامتك*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال 
يجب ان نستقبل الحزن ومشاكل الدنيا بأبتسامه 
بس فين ده 
صعب طبعا 
ميرررررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

ميرسي علي ردتكم الي فرحتني كتير ربنا يباركم


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك*

دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت إبتسامتك ....



عند الفشل



عند الرحيل



عند الشعور بالالم



عند نهاية كل شيء



عندما لاتسير الحياة كما نشاء



عندما تعاندنا الدنيا



عندما لايحالفنا الحظ



عندما يتخلى عنا من نحب



دائماً نفقد الأمل



نستسلم للأحزان



ننسى الاحلام



نصاحب الاوهام





لمـــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا ؟





أليس بعد كل دمعة بسمة



وبعد الفراق لقاء



هكذا هي الدنيا



علينا أن نحياها



حزن وفرح



نجاح وفشل



دمعة وبسمة




عليك أن تذوق طعم الدمع لتشعر بعذوبة الابتسامة



عليك أن تتعب لتقدر قيمة الراحة



عليك أن تفشل كي تتعلم كيف تصل للنجاح



عند وقوعك فلتقف وتكمل مشوارك



وأن كان مليئاً بالاشواك



فلتدس عليها وازرع مكانها الازهار



وتكون ثمارها الحب والنجاح



أن مشاكل الحياة كثيرة ولن يحلها
البكاء والاستسلام



أن رحل عنك غالٍ فلتتذكره



ولتحيا من أجله



أن تركك حبيب فلتنساه



وأعلمه بأنه الخاسر



أن جرحك قريب فلتضمد جراحك



ولا تنتظر شيء من أحد



أن فشلت مرة أثبت لهم أنك
ناجح



أن أبكتك الدنيا يوماً ونزلت دموعك
بغزارة
لاتظن هذا ضعف
فلتعلم أن دموعك دليل على أنك
أنسان ذو مشاعر



لاتخجلك دموعك يوماً
ولكن لاتعطيها لمن لايستحقها
أن سكنتك الالام والاوجاع
فالتصرخ بأعلى صوتك أني قادر
قادر على أن أكمل مشواري فيكي
يا حياة



أن ذرفت دمعة فأبتسم
فعظمة الانسان تكمن في بسمته
في عز الدموع
أبتسم وأعلم الملأ أنك أقوى من كل
مصاعب الحياة



أن الحياة ليست سوى طريق ومتاهة
مليئة بالمغريات والمواجهات
وليس عليك ألا أن تسلك الطريق
الصحيح كي تصل للمكان
الذي سيمنحك السعادة والراحة



لاتفقد ألامل أبداً
وتأكد أن بعد الظلام نور



فأذا كان اليوم أسوداً
فتوقع أن يكون الغد أبيض
فلتبقى متفائل
لاتسمح لأحد باضعافك



أن شعرت بحاجة للبكاء
أبكي
لو أردت الصراخ
أصرخ
أن أردت الذكريات
تذكر



لاتأبه لمن يقول
أن البكاء ضعف
وأن الصراخ عيب
وأن الذكريات وهم
لا تأبه لهم




أرمي كل شي ورائك وسر للأمام رافعاً رأسك بكل أعتزاز بأنسانيتك
أرهم من أنت
لو رأيت الجميع ضدك
والالوان غير لونك
والكل ماشي عكسك
لا تتردد
أمشي وراء قلبك
وتمسك بمابدئك ولاتأبه لهم
حتى وأن أصبحت وحيداً لاتتردد
فالوحدة أفضل من أن تعيش عكس نفسك لارضاء غيرك
أن الحياة كتاب مليء بالصور والفصول والالوان والحكايات
فلتعشها جميعها
ولتختر الافضل لك



ومهما حدث فلتبكي ولكن أبتسم
ودع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامت

منقول............................


----------



## ارووجة (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك*




> فلتبقى متفائل
> لاتسمح لأحد باضعافك


 
وانا دايما متفائلة ^_^
ميرسي الك اخي عالكلام المفيد


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك*



لاتفقد ألامل أبداً
وتأكد أن بعد الظلام نور

كلمات بمنتهى الروعة 

بدون الامل والرجاء لا حياة

حقيقية لنا

كل الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك*

لابد ان تكون حياتنا بها امل 
ولا نجعل اليأس يحطم قلوبنا وحياتنا 
ميرررررسى ليك على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتك*



> ان مشاكل الحياة كثيرة ولن يحلها
> البكاء والاستسلام



*فعلا حتى الماضى مش مفروض نفتكره الا عشن نتعلم منه
شكرا ava_kirolos_son للموضوع الرائع*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2010)

*اجعل الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

*اجعل الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك *


 :download:
 
 عند الفشـــــــــــل
 
 
 عند الرحيـــــــــل
 
 
 عند الشعور بالالـــــــــــــــم
 
 
 عند نهايـــــــة كل شــــــــيء
 
 
 
 عندما لاتسيــــــــــــر الحياة كما نشــــــــــــاء
 
 
 
 عندما تعاندنا الدنيــــــــــــــــا
 
 
 
 عندما لايحالفنا الحـــــــــــــظ
 
 
 
 عندما يتخلى عنـــــــــأ من نحــــــــــــــب
 
 
 
 دائمـــــــــاً نفقــــــــــــد الأمـــــــــــــل
 
 
 
 نستسلـــــــــم للأحــــــزان
 
 
 
 ننســــــــــى الاحـــــــــلام
 
 
 
 نصاحــــــــب الاوهــــــــام
 
 
 
 لمــــــــــــــــاذا ؟؟؟؟؟
 
 
 
 أليـــــــــس بعد كــــــل دمعــــــــــــة بسمـــــــــــة
 
 
 
 وبعد الفــــــراق لقـــــــــــــاء
 
 
 هكذا هي الدنيــــــــــــــا
 
 
 
 علينا أن نحيــــــــــاهــــــا
 
 
 
 حـــــزن وفــــــرح
 
 
 
 نجـــــــــاح وفشـــــــــــل
 
 
 
 دمعـــــــــة وبسمــــــــــة
 
 
 
 عليــــــــــــــك أن تذوق طعم الدمـــــــــع لتشعر بعذوبة 
 
 
 
 الابتســـــــــــــــامة
 
 
 عليـــــــــــك أن تتعـــــــــــب لتقدر قيمة الراحـــــــــــــة
 
 
 
 عليـــــــــــــك أن تفشــــــــــــــــل كي تتعلم كيف تصل 
 
 
 
 للنجــــــــــــــاح
 
 
 
 
 عند وقوعــــــــــك فلتقف وتكمل مشـــــــوارك
 
 
 
 وأن كان مليئاً بالاشــــــــــــــــواك
 
 
 
 فلتدس عليهـــــــا وازرع مكانها الازهـــــــــــار
 
 
 
 وتكــــــــون ثمارها الحــــــــــب والنجــــــــــاح
 
 
 
 
 أن مشاكـــــــــــل الحياة كثيــــــــــرة ولن يحلها
 
 
 
 البكـــــــــاء والاستســــــــــــــلام
 
 
 
 أن رحل عنك غالٍ فلتتذكـــــــــــــره
 
 
 
 ولتحيــــــــــــــــــــ  ا من أجلــــــــــــه
 
 
 
 أن تركك حبيـــــــــــب فلتنســــــــاه
 
 
 
 وأعلمه بأنه الخاســــــــــــــــــــ  ـــر
 
 
 
 أن جرحك قريب فلتضمد جراحــك
 
 
 
 ولا تنتظر شيء من أحــــــــــــــــد
 
 
 
 أن فشـــــــلت مرة أثبت لهم أنــــك
 
 
 
 نــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــاجح
 
 
 
 أن أبكتك الدنيا يوماً ونزلت دموعك
 
 
 
 بغـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــزارة
 
 
 
 لاتظن هذا ضعـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــف
 
 
 
 فلتعلم أن دموعك دليـــــــل على أنك
 
 
 
 أنسان ذو مشـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــاعر
 
 
 
 
 لاتخجلك دموعك يومـــــــــــــــاً
 
 
 
 ولكن لاتعطيها لمن لايستحقهـــا
 
 
 
 أن سكنتك الالام والاوجـــــــــاع
 
 
 
 فالتصرخ بأعلى صوتك أني قادر
 
 
 
 قادر على أن أكمل مشواري فيكي
 
 
 
 يا حيـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــاة
 
 
 
 أن ذرفت دمعة فأبتســـــــــــــــــم
 
 
 
 فعظمة الانسان تكمن في بسمتــه
 
 
 
 في عز الدمـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــوع
 
 
 
 أبتسم وأعلم الملأ أنك أقوى من كل
 
 
 
 مصاعــــــــــب الحيـــــــــــــــــاة
 
 
 
 أن الحياة ليست سوى طريق ومتاهة
 
 
 
 مليئة بالمغريـــــــــات والمواجهــــات
 
 
 
 وليس عليك ألا أن تسلك الطريـــــــق
 
 
 
 الصحيــــــــــح كي تصل للمكـــــــــان
 
 
 
 الذي سيمنحك السعـــــــادة والراحـــة
 
 
 
 
 لاتفقد ألامل أبـــــــــــــــــداً
 
 
 
 وتأكد أن بعد الظلام نـــور
 
 
 
 فأذا كان اليوم اســــــــودا
 
 
 
 فتوقع أن يكون الغد ابيـــض
 
 
 
 فلتبقى متفائــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــل
 
 
 
 لاتسمح لأحد باضعافـــــــــك
 
 
 
 أن شعرت بحاجة للبكـــــاء
 
 
 
 أبكــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــي
 
 
 
 لو أردت الصـــــــــــــراخ
 
 
 
 أصـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــرخ
 
 
 
 أن أردت الذكريــــــــــــات
 
 
 
 تـذكـــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــر
 
 
 
 
 لاتأبه لمن يقــــــــــــــــــــول
 
 
 
 أن البكاء ضعـــــــــــــــــــف
 
 
 
 وأن الصراخ عيـــــــــــــــــب
 
 
 
 وأن الذكريات وهـــــــــــــــــم
 
 
 
 لا تــــــــــــــــــأبه لهــــــم
 
 
 
 أرمي كل شي ورائك وسر للأمام رافعاً رأسك بكل
 
 
 
 أعتزاز بأنسانيتك
 
 
 
 أرهم من أنـــــــــــــــــت
 
 
 
 لو رأيـــــــت الجميع ضدك
 
 
 
 والالوان غيـــــــــر لونــــك
 
 
 
 والكل ماشــــــي عكســــك
 
 
 
 لا تتـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــردد
 
 
 
 أمشي وراء قلبــــــــــــــــك
 
 
 
 وتمسك بمبادئك ولاتأبه لهــم
 
 
 
 حتى وأن أصبحت وحيداً لاتتردد
 
 
 
 فالوحدة أفضـــــــل من أن تعيش عكس نفسك لارضاء غيرك
 
 
 
 أن الحياة كتاب مليء بالصــــور والفصول والالوان والحكايات
 
 
 
 فلتعشها جميعهـــــــــــــــــا
 
 
 
 ولتختر الافضل لـــــــك
 
 
 
 ومهما حدث فلا تبكي ولكـــــــــــــــــــن أبتسم
 
 
 
 واجعل الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتــــــــك
 
 
 وفى الأخر هقووووووووول
*ربنا موجود
+++

:smi411:منقول
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اجعل الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



> أن أبكتك الدنيا يوماً ونزلت دموعك
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*موضوع جميل جدا 
ومفيد كتير 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اجعل الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

*مرسى ليييييك*
*موضوع فى غاية الروعة*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اجعل الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> ومفيد كتير
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*


شكرا لمشاركتكم
الرب يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اجعل الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



dodoz قال:


> *مرسى ليييييك*
> *موضوع فى غاية الروعة*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


شكرا لمشاركتكم
الرب يباركم


----------



## نونوس14 (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اجعل الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

*كلمات جميلة جدا*
*ميرسى كتيييييير للموضوع الرااااااائع*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اجعل الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



نونوس14 قال:


> *كلمات جميلة جدا*
> *ميرسى كتيييييير للموضوع الرااااااائع*
> *ربنا يباركك*


شكرا لمروركم
الرب يباركم


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اجعل الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اجعل الدنيا تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرا لمروركم 
الرب يباركم
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (1 مارس 2010)

*دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت إبتسامتك ....؟*

عند الفشل



عند الرحيل



عند الشعور بالالم



عند نهاية كل شيء



عندما لاتسير الحياة كما نشاء



عندما تعاندنا الدنيا



عندما لايحالفنا الحظ



عندما يتخلى عنا من نحب



دائماً نفقد الأمل



نستسلم للأحزان



ننسى الاحلام



نصاحب الاوهام





لمـــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا ؟





أليس بعد كل دمعة بسمة



وبعد الفراق لقاء



هكذا هي الدنيا



علينا أن نحياها



حزن وفرح



نجاح وفشل



دمعة وبسمة




عليك أن تذوق طعم الدمع لتشعر بعذوبة الابتسامة



عليك أن تتعب لتقدر قيمة الراحة



عليك أن تفشل كي تتعلم كيف تصل للنجاح



عند وقوعك فلتقف وتكمل مشوارك



وأن كان مليئاً بالاشواك



فلتدس عليها وازرع مكانها الازهار



وتكون ثمارها الحب والنجاح



أن مشاكل الحياة كثيرة ولن يحلها
البكاء والاستسلام



أن رحل عنك غالٍ فلتتذكره



ولتحيا من أجله



أن تركك حبيب فلتنساه



وأعلمه بأنه الخاسر



أن جرحك قريب فلتضمد جراحك



ولا تنتظر شيء من أحد



أن فشلت مرة أثبت لهم أنك
ناجح



أن أبكتك الدنيا يوماً ونزلت دموعك
بغزارة
لاتظن هذا ضعف
فلتعلم أن دموعك دليل على أنك
أنسان ذو مشاعر



لاتخجلك دموعك يوماً
ولكن لاتعطيها لمن لايستحقها
أن سكنتك الالام والاوجاع
فالتصرخ بأعلى صوتك أني قادر
قادر على أن أكمل مشواري فيكي
يا حياة



أن ذرفت دمعة فأبتسم
فعظمة الانسان تكمن في بسمته
في عز الدموع
أبتسم وأعلم الملأ أنك أقوى من كل
مصاعب الحياة



أن الحياة ليست سوى طريق ومتاهة
مليئة بالمغريات والمواجهات
وليس عليك ألا أن تسلك الطريق
الصحيح كي تصل للمكان
الذي سيمنحك السعادة والراحة



لاتفقد ألامل أبداً
وتأكد أن بعد الظلام نور



فأذا كان اليوم أسوداً
فتوقع أن يكون الغد أبيض
فلتبقى متفائل
لاتسمح لأحد باضعافك



أن شعرت بحاجة للبكاء
أبكي
لو أردت الصراخ
أصرخ
أن أردت الذكريات
تذكر



لاتأبه لمن يقول
أن البكاء ضعف
وأن الصراخ عيب
وأن الذكريات وهم
لا تأبه لهم




أرمي كل شي ورائك وسر للأمام رافعاً رأسك بكل أعتزاز بأنسانيتك
أرهم من أنت
لو رأيت الجميع ضدك
والالوان غير لونك
والكل ماشي عكسك
لا تتردد
أمشي وراء قلبك
وتمسك بمابدئك ولاتأبه لهم
حتى وأن أصبحت وحيداً لاتتردد
فالوحدة أفضل من أن تعيش عكس نفسك لارضاء غيرك
أن الحياة كتاب مليء بالصور والفصول والالوان والحكايات
فلتعشها جميعها
ولتختر الافضل لك



ومهما حدث فلتبكي ولكن أبتسم
ودع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامت
​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت إبتسامتك ....؟*

أن أبكتك الدنيا يوماً ونزلت دموعك
بغزارة
لاتظن هذا ضعف
فلتعلم أن دموعك دليل على أنك
أنسان ذو مشاعر
يارب سلام
فعلا كلام فوق الرائع
وجميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت إبتسامتك ....؟*

*كلام في منتهي الجمال والروعه*

*ربنا يعوض تعبك يا جميل*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (30 مارس 2010)

*دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتـــــك*

_عند الفشـــــــــــل
عند الرحيـــــــــل
عند الشعور بالالـــــــــــــــم
عند نهايـــــــة كل شــــــــيء
عندما لاتسيــــــــــــر الحياة كما نشــــــــــــاء
عندما تعاندنا الدنيــــــــــــــــا
عندما لايحالفنا الحـــــــــــــظ
عندما يتخلى عنـــــــــأ من نحــــــــــــــب
دائمـــــــــاً نفقــــــــــــد الأمـــــــــــــل
نستسلـــــــــم للأحــــــزان
ننســــــــــى الاحـــــــــلام
نصاحــــــــب الاوهــــــــام
لمــــــــــــــــاذا ؟؟؟؟؟

أليـــــــــس بعد كــــــل دمعــــــــــــة بسمـــــــــــة
وبعد الفــــــراق لقـــــــــــــاء
هكذا هي الدنيــــــــــــــا
علينا أن نحيــــــــــاهــــــا
حــــــزن وفــــــرح
نجـــــــــاح وفشـــــــــــل
دمعـــــــــة وبسمــــــــــة

عليــــــــــــــك أن تذوق طعم الدمـــــــــع لتشعر بعذوبة الابتســـــــــــــــامة
عليـــــــــــك أن تتعـــــــــــب لتقدر قيمة الراحـــــــــــــة
عليـــــــــــــك أن تفشــــــــــــــــل كي تتعلم كيف تصل للنجــــــــــــــاح


عند وقوعــــــــــك فلتقف وتكمل مشـــــــوارك
وأن كان مليئاً بالاشــــــــــــــــواك
فلتدس عليهـــــــا وازرع مكانها الازهـــــــــــار
وتكــــــــون ثمارها الحــــــــــب والنجــــــــــاح

أن مشاكـــــــــــل الحياة كثيــــــــــرة ولن يحلها
البكـــــــــاء والاستســــــــــــــلام
أن رحل عنك غالٍ فلتتذكـــــــــــــره
ولتحيــــــــــــــــــــا من أجلــــــــــــه
أن تركك حبيـــــــــــب فلتنســــــــاه
وأعلمه بأنه الخاســــــــــــــــــر
أن جرحك قريب فلتضمد جراحــك
ولا تنتظر شيء من أحـــــــــــــد
أن فشـــــــلت مرة أثبت لهم أنــــك
نــــــــــــــــــــــــاجح
أن أبكتك الدنيا يوماً ونزلت دموعك
بغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزارة
لاتظن هذا ضعـــــــــــــــف
فلتعلم أن دموعك دليـــــــل على أنك
أنسان ذو مشـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــاعر

لاتخجلك دموعك يومــــــــــاً
ولكن لاتعطيها لمن لايستحقهـــا
أن سكنتك الالام والاوجـــــاع
فالتصرخ بأعلى صوتك أني قادر
قادر على أن أكمل مشواري فيكي
يا حيـــــــــــــــــــــاة
أن ذرفت دمعة فأبتســـــــــــم
فعظمة الانسان تكمن في بسمتــه
في عز الدمــــــــــــــــوع
أبتسم وأعلم الملأ أنك أقوى من كل
مصاعــــــــــب الحيـــــــــــــــــاة
أن الحياة ليست سوى طريق ومتاهة
مليئة بالمغريـــــــــات والمواجهــــات
وليس عليك ألا أن تسلك الطريـــــق
الصحيـــــــح كي تصل للمكـــــــان
الذي سيمنحك السعـــــــادة والراحـــة

لاتفقد ألامل أبــــــــــــداً
وتأكد أن بعد الظلام نـــور
فأذا كان اليوم اســــــــودا
فتوقع أن يكون الغد ابيـــض
فلتبقى متفائـــــــــــــــــــل
لاتسمح لأحد باضعافـــــك
أن شعرت بحاجة للبكـــــاء
أبكــــــــــــي
لو أردت الصـــــــراخ
أصـــــــــــــــــرخ
أن أردت الذكريـــــــات
تـذكــــــــــــــــــــر

لاتأبه لمن يقــــــــــول
أن البكاء ضعـــــــــــف
وأن الصراخ عيــــــــــب
وأن الذكريات وهــــــــم
لا تـــــــأبه لهـــــم

أرمي كل شي ورائك وسر للأمام رافعاً رأسك بكل أعتزاز بأنسانيتك
أرهم من أنـــــــــت
لو رأيــــت الجميع ضدك
والالوان غيــــــر لونــــك
والكل ماشـــي عكســــك
لا تتــــــــــــردد
أمشي وراء قلبـــــــك
وتمسك بمابدئك ولاتأبه لهــم
حتى وأن أصبحت وحيداً لاتتردد
فالوحدة أفضـــــل من أن تعيش عكس نفسك لارضاء غيرك
أن الحياة كتاب مليء بالصــــور والفصول والالوان والحكايات
فلتعشها جميعهــــــا
ولتختر الافضل لــــــك


ومهما حدث فلتبكي ولكــــــن أبتسم
ودع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتـــــك_​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتـــــك*


كلامات اكتر من رائــــــــــــــعة حبيبتى ,ربنا يفرح قلبــــــــــك


----------



## طحبوش (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتـــــك*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...3%E4+%CC%C8%D1%E6%CA+%C7%C8%CA%D3%C7%E3%CA%DF

*موضوع روعة يا نيرو و بالفعل يستاهل يتكتب بس مكرر ربنا يباركك يا قمر و شكرا ليكي و انا قريتو المرة التانية لان بحب قرائتو موضوع جميل *


----------



## ضحكة طفل (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتـــــك*

يارب سلام
كلام جميل جدا
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## youhnna (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتـــــك*

*كلمات جميلة
ونصائح راقيه رائعة
تسلم ايديكى بنت موسى الاسود​*


----------



## طحبوش (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: دع الدنيا تبكي من جبروت أبتسامتـــــك*

*اعتذر بنت موسى الاسود انا كنت شارد هههههههه *


----------

